# Game 47: Knicks @ Nets--02.08.06



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Game 47
New York Knicks @ New Jersey Nets**
Wednesday February 8th, 2006
7:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN
Nets Record: 25-21


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jamal Crawford*</td><td>*Quentin Richardson*</td><td>*Eddy Curry*</td><td>*Jalen Rose*</td><td>*Maurice Taylor*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.3</td><td>7.2</td><td>14.7</td><td>12.4</td><td>6.6</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.2</td><td>3.7</td><td>6.4</td><td>2.9</td><td>3.4</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>3.9</td><td>1.5</td><td>.2</td><td>2.6</td><td>.6</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Qyntel Woods*</td><td>*Channing Frye*</td><td>*Nate Robinson*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>7.3</td><td>13.3</td><td>8.6</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>4.0</td><td>5.8</td><td>2.6</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>.8</td><td>.9</td><td>1.8</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.8</td><td>24.1</td><td>12.6</td><td>19.3</td><td>3.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.1</td><td>6.1</td><td>5.6</td><td>7.2</td><td>4.3</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.9</td><td>4.4</td><td>.9</td><td>4.0</td><td>.9</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Scott Padgett*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.4</td><td>3.4</td><td>3.9</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.3</td><td>1.1</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.2</td><td>1.2</td><td>.7</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Knicks*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.1</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Stephon Marbury 18.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 7.2</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Eddy Curry 6.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.9</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Stephon Marbury 6.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.91</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Stephon Marbury 1.20</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .82</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Eddy Curry .89</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 49.5%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>David Lee 59.8%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 38.8%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Nate Robinson 43.9%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 86.4%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Channing Frye 83.3%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>25-21</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>24-24</td><td>2</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>18-31</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>17-31</td><td>9</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>14-33</td><td>11.5</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>39-8</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>30-19</td><td>10</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>25-21</td><td>13.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>28-19</td><td>11</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>23-22</td><td>15</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>24-23</td><td>15</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>23-23</td><td>15.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>24-24</td><td>15.5</td></table>

*Previous Games:
Season Series 0-0*
12.26.05: Nets 109- Knicks 101 

*Upcoming Games:*
February 24th, @ NY
April 19th, @NJ​


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Another win.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

O yes. The Knicks. Time for J Kidd to dominate.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Best of all is that I get to watch this game. It's on the MSG. :banana:


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

I want a blowout!!!!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

If the Nets lose this game, I will consider setting myself on fire.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hmmm, JKidd, triple double?

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Marbury is out but Jalen was playing pretty good for them against Houston.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Marbury is out but Jalen was playing pretty good for them against Houston.


 Ah, forget my prediction of triple double... if Marbury is out.

Thought Kidd would be super amped after the latest barbs.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Well, knowing how Kidd loves to play against them, I am more confident in this game. I hope we can get this one and win big! 

Go Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Marbury is out but Jalen was playing pretty good for them against Houston.


Really? Why is he out?


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

ghoti said:


> If the Nets lose this game, I will consider setting myself on fire.


I'm taking notes. :biggrin:


----------



## Gmister (Aug 21, 2005)

Either Rose or Richardson are going to have their hands full with Carter.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

ghoti said:


> If the Nets lose this game, I will consider setting Air Fly on fire.


Nets'll _probably_ win.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Marbury is out but Jalen was playing pretty good for them against Houston.


That sux. Kidd was gonna show'em who the best point guard in the L was. That's OK. He can watch Kidd torch from the sidelines.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

I love when the Nets play the Knicks.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Really? Why is he out?


His shoulder he hurt from the game agains the t-wolves.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Just for the record, the Knicks are 1-12 over the last 13 and haven't won on the road since January 10th.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

this might be the easiest win in nba history


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> this might be the easiest win in nba history


Oh, I thought you were going to say "game over, we lost."


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

There's really no telling what we're up against. The Knicks have a habit of playing big in games when they have no right to be doing so, they don't always win but they do put up a fight. Rose will be running the show but Woods and Crawford are the ones to watch out for. If either of those 2 get going along with Curry this game could be alot closer than we'd like. As of late Richardson has been guarding their opponents stars so he'll probably be faced up against VC for a good portion of the game. Witout Steph their offense ran really smoothly against Houston, if their shots are falling and ours aren't we could be in trouble. Nets by 8.


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 24, 2005)

I expect Rose to give us alot of problems. I think the change of scenery will really help his game. Last Knicks game he had 16 points, dished out 11 assists and grabbed 5 boards. He always seems to play well against us.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Aurelino said:


> Oh, I thought you were going to say "game over, we lost."


lol


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

soon to be 26-21 :cheers:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

the knicks wanna win bad hopefully we can pull it off


----------



## Byrdman1531 (Aug 23, 2005)

2-0 since the manatee was unveiled


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Vince is due for a big game whether it be against San Antonio or tonight


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

i expect VC to destroy the spurs. he needs revenge on bruce bowen for what he did last season. 40 points by the end of the third, on pace for a career high. Vince better tear bruce bowen into the little pieces of **** that he is made of :curse:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I've never heard anyone sound as miserable as Larry Brown in this interview they are showing during the pregame.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Not technical difficulties again


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

AJC NYC said:


> Not technical difficulties again


 yeah...what the hell is this running show they have on now?

I hope I don't have to listen to walk frasier on MSG for this game...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

phew, YES is working again.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

I must say, I always look forward to the Knicks/Nets games. Love to beat up on those suckers. Very few wins are more satisfying to me as a fan than a win over the Knicks. And Kidd is always on fire in these games, just killing Mebury.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

"it's not that they're not good, but its just over the past 5 years we've dominated them"

RJ is awesome


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Curry with a dunk and foul, its on RJ

Curry makes it

3-0 Knicks


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Knicks win the tip. 

Curry with a dunk and gets fouled. Hits the FT. 3-0 Knicks


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Crawfor dwit hthe steal, Rose lays it in.

RJ gets out running and dunks it. 5-2 Knicks


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Nets lose it

Rose lays it up

5-0 but RJ catches Knicks sleeping and dunks

5-2 Knicks


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

don't go to kristic


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krsitc misses

Q misses but Knicks get offensive board

Curry gets it

7-2 Knicks.

Kidd misses.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why do the nets go to kristic so much like he is a star or somethin


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

goodjob collins


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Vc Threeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Knicks are trying to get Curry going early.

But Collins draws the foul on him :biggrin:


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Curry gets offesnive foul

VC for 3!!

7-5 Knicks

Taylor misses

Kidd misses


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> why do the nets go to kristic so much like he is a star or somethin


 Trying to get him going early. If they can get scoring inside going, that'll make things a lot easier.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Crawford misses a 3

Carter draws foul on Crawford

Carter draws foul on Q will shoot 2


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Collins with 3 rebounds already. Good job big guy


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wow...Vince missing both FTs...surprising.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nice, two fouls on Curry. Collins drew both of them.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter misses both FT's??

Offensive foul on Curry , fat *** will take a seat.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> Collins with 3 rebounds already. Good job big guy


 3 rebounds and getting Curry out of the game...solid start for him.


2 fouls on Richardson now too.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

are the knicks already over the limit


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RJ misses

Rose hits

9-5 Knicks

Foul on Taylor, Krstic will shoot 2.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nice to see Nenad going aggresive for the rebound like that.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> are the knicks already over the limit


 I think they have 4 team fouls already


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice! KNicks are over the limit. :clap:


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krstic hits both

9-7 Knicks.

Jerome James hits

11-7 Knicks

offensive foul on Collins


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Nice! KNicks are over the limit. :clap:


don't get to haappy we probably won't capitalize


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

O CRACK... jason kidd is bleedin urgh he might need some stitches


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

They Did That On Purpose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Ouch...kidd going back to the locker room. Got hit near the eye and is bleeding.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh my god Jkidd is bleeding to death


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Crawford misses.

Kidd is bleeding from the head, will go to the back probably for stitches.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> They Did That On Purpose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


 you're kidding, right?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kristic is not gonna be able to score against the knick frontcourt


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> you're kidding, right?


no


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

How did Kidd get injured? Who hit him?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krstic misses

Frye draws the foul on Krstic

Frye makes both 13-7 Knicks.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Very flat beginning


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Ouch...kidd going back to the locker room. Got hit near the eye and is bleeding.


 wtf happend?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

brown goin to the bench early


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> kristic is not gonna be able to score against the knick frontcourt


 give him some time


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> no


 then get crawford an oscar. It's gotta take some skill to be driving and not looking at kidd, but swing his head exactly right to hit him like that.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter for 3!

12-10 Knicks

Jerome James misses

Krstic misses but nets will get the rock back.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jeez, krstic just doesnt have an nba body, its quite sad.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

krstic has to go to europe, he is such a piece of garbe in the Nba


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Lord-SMX said:


> wtf happend?


 Crawford was driving, and tried to do a little shake move to get by the person in front of him, Kidd was coming from behind and they hit heads.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Is MJM crazy? I swear he flips his lid every game.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

12-10 knicks but vc is keeping in this game


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

So how many stiches will it be guys??


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Is MJM crazy? I swear he flips his lid every game.


how am i crazy, i have posted two sarcastic posts and one dealing with krstic being weak, please stop refering to me in your posts.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

collins with 4boards already! Keep it up jc


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RJ the suck up, only player clapping at the ref's accomplishment


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

i counted 3 fouls on that possession


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

What the hell was that by VC?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad is being aggressive around the rim tonight with the rebounds.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter misses 

Krstic sticking with it and goes for 2

hits both tied game at 12.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> how am i crazy, i have posted two sarcastic posts and one dealing with krstic being weak, please stop refering to me in your posts.


 krstic doesn't have an nba body... but he has an nba game! Its easier to build the body then to build the mind!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Grandmazter3 said:


> RJ the suck up, only player clapping at the ref's accomplishment


 :laugh: can't hurt any


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

krstic pushed hard from behind, no call.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Knicks miss, get board

Rose misses

Krstic misses no call, lot of contact.

Frye with a travel.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

we have to keep it up w/o kidd. Prove to the ny fans that we can beat their trash with or without kidd


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Can someone please get a rebound? Jaque Vaughn sucks


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

wow 3-14 against the worst team in the league, I dont care if kidd is out thats a joke


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Frye misses and Kncisk rebound again

Rose goes to the line foul on Krstic

Kidd comes back with only a bandage.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd back to the bench. No stitches, just a band aid.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

1. We have to keep on trusting and feeding krstic. Eventually he'll break through

2. Why did vc take a 27ft 3pter?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

this games gayer than michael jackson so far


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

werent the knicks over the penalty with like 7 minutes to go how many free throws since then


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

wheres petey!?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> 1. We have to keep on trusting and feeding krstic. Eventually he'll break through
> 
> 2. Why did vc take a 27ft 3pter?


no the hell we don't 0-50 so far i don't like the chances
becasue he can hit them


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

umm maybe cause he was 2 for 2 from 3! oh and did i tell u to go **** your self yet Lord!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

I had a nightmare we lost to the Knicks tonight


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

pinoyboy231 said:


> wheres petey!?


 recharging his batteries (it's been too long since a robot Petey joke)


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

it looks as if they dont wanna drive in


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cliffy ties it up. He's been damn good these past few games.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Kidd comes back in the game

Rose will go to the line

Rose hits both

14-12 Knicks

RJ to Robinson hits

tied at 14

Foul on Krstic (2nd)


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

squaleca said:


> umm maybe cause he was 2 for 2 from 3! oh and did i tell u to go **** your self yet Lord!!


 man what did i do?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I hate ****in Jalen Rose, he always kills us.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

fn fouls man fn bs


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

padgett you clown


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> I had a nightmare we lost to the Knicks tonight


LOl, didn't you also say



Carter15Nets said:


> this might be the easiest win in nba history


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Padgett fouls sends Frye to the line, we are over the limit with 3 left to play

Frye goes 1 of 2

15-14 Knicks

Robinson misses

Frye blocked by Padgett

but Woods gets it.

17-14 Knicks.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Someone get the ****in rebound.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

4-17
knicks are over penalty no drivin by nets


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

umm your VC bashing i dont care if u bash VC but bash him for valid reasons not for stupid posts like u made about him not playing hard against utah and the clips!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

carter getting hit in the face now


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Rose lays it up

First Kidd now VC gets hit but this time Padgett.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Now Vc leaves the game


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

fn jalen rose impossible shot goes in

19-14 new york wtf is this bs

we lost to bobcats, rockets, raptors @ home already


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Now Vc leaves the game


not good


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

jalen rose for 3 good

i fn hate him

always kills us and just us


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

squaleca said:


> umm maybe cause he was 2 for 2 from 3! oh and did i tell u to go **** your self yet Lord!!


 ooh and vc is actually 2-5


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Rj gets the lay up

19-16 Knicks

Robinson hits

21-16 Knicks

Inspector hits

21-19 Knicks

Rose hits 3

24-19 Knicks

RJ to Padgett again

24-22 Knicks


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh my ****in god, I hate ****in jalen Rose. He always plays well aginst us


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> not good



why cause ur boner disappeared?


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

21-19

thanx to scott P

RJ needs to takeover this game


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Offensive foul on Frye 

VC is back in for Robinson


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

i said 2 for 2 from 3 before the 27 footer read before u post!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> why cause ur boner disappeared?


 **** rotfl


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RJ nails a jumper

tied at 24 end of 1st.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Ugh, the game thread is becoming very difficult to read when the team is down.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

squaleca said:


> i said 2 for 2 from 3 before the 27 footer read before u post!!!


 but he is 2-5 now... and wats ur beef w/ me?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

24-24 End 1st

Good pace to end quarter

was like 14-12 with 3 min 50 sec to go


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

why can't we get through one game thread without these little arguments between people?


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

The Nets played terrible and still scored 24 points in that quarter.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I really hate Jalen Rose, I wish VC would dunk over him forcing him to be so embarrased that he would have to retire and move Kansas and become a farmer named Patty


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

wats up wit carter wat happened?


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

u asked why VC took a 27 footer and i answered cause he was 2 for 2 from 3!! oh and your comments about VC how you were waiting for him to wince and exit the Clipper game!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

o wait hes back sorry


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> why can't we get through one game thread without these little arguments between people?


 well see this really isn't an arguement cuz i don't know what the **** is going on? If anyone knows why he/she/it is pissed at me then plz tell


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

OMFG vince with play of the night


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jizzy said:


> I really hate Jalen Rose, I wish VC would dunk over him forcing him to be so embarrased that he would have to retire and move Kansas and become a farmer named Patty


 :laugh:


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

O ****! Wat A Beautiful And 1 Omg!! Nice Hustle Guys!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh my goodness VC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vc bricks ft, now 0 for 3 from the line,


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Be-au-ti-ful play by Vince but cant nail the FT.

VC to Robinson

28-25 Nets


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

UNCLE CLIFFY WIT DA LAYUP assisted by mr. carter


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, Carter wants to show up Rose too huh?

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

squaleca said:


> u asked why VC took a 27 footer and i answered cause he was 2 for 2 from 3!! oh and your comments about VC how you were waiting for him to wince and exit the Clipper game!!!



dude that was a joke lol! You thought i was serious lol wow. I'm one of the biggest vc supporters in this board. But i don't like when people put vc above the team!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

PETEY where have u been?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vc garbage tonight

another brick

3-8 fg 0-3 ft


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

4-0 nets in the 2nd


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Petey said:


> Wow, Carter wants to show up Rose too huh?
> 
> -Petey


Just something have noticed for a while now, you really like questions dont you


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

uncle cliffy wit the shot hes doin beautiful

"fountain of youth"--ian eagle 

lol i love jackson and eagle combination


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Jackie Butler is big!

nails the shot

28-26 Knicks

Uncle Cliffy gets it.

30-26 Nets. 

Foul on Robinson, he will sit and gets the T replaced by Colllins.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

robinson, you punk kid :biggrin:


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> vc garbage tonight
> 
> another brick
> 
> 3-8 fg 0-3 ft


 it could be his back acting up again! and teh fact that he got hit in the face


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

start hitting free throws carter.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

wats up wit carter!? 0-4 from da line!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vc f'n suks man another missed ft

0 for 4


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

give rj more touches


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Kidd with the easy


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

jason kidd wit da rainbow 2 

33-29 nets


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Vince nails 1 of 2

31-29 Nets.

Woods misses

oh man Kidd with a nice shot

33-29 Nets

M. Rose is fouled, Time Out Nets

Wow I didnt even know Wright was in the game.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

i like franks descesion on puttin wright in for more minutes


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> vc f'n suks man another missed ft
> 
> 0 for 4


what about kristic 0-5 from the floor


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

give rj and scott p more shots!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> Just something have noticed for a while now, you really like questions dont you


 if people question petey, they end up in pieces in a garbage dump somewhere. I'm gonna risk it and tell the truth...the whole schub leaving for nba.com thing, not true. He questioned something Petey said, and then the next day he just happended to get a "new job". I think we all know now what really went down.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> what about kristic 0-5 from the floor


 he made 4ft's


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I really hate Jalen Rose. can the guy get anymore obvious? I mean anyone could have seen him a mile away, I wish VC would just come up and take his smile away


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

And now the all-important point - Nets _*up *_ by 4.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> give rj and scott p more shots!


Yup. RJ is 3-4 and Scott is 2-2.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> if people question petey, they end up in pieces in a garbage dump somewhere. I'm gonna risk it and tell the truth...the whole schub leaving for nba.com thing, not true. He questioned something Petey said, and then the next day he just happended to get a "new job". I think we all know now what really went down.


Uh oh, lol didnt know there was a mafia in here


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic All Star said:


> And now the all-important point - Nets _*up *_ by 4.


Out of the Nets forum you Knick loving traitor!

:biggrin:

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Petey said:


> OUt of the Nets forum you Knick loving traitor!
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> -Petey


I do double duty, and sniff, the thanks I get.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

33-29


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Nets lose it but Collins gets the board and fouled. 

Collins hits. Give the rock to Wright!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

J-Cool!!!!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

collins w/ 5 boards


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

38-30 Nets!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> collins w/ 5 boards


Good job Jason Collins!!! :clap:


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

collins with nice jumper


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

id give kidd and vince the rest of the night off!! they need rest!!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

jizzy said:


> J-Cool!!!!!!


i like dat


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

yea... but only if we keep the lead w/ the bench +rj


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

What are your (meaning anyone) thoughts about Woods?


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

kidd is lookin a lil sloppy


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Someone please get a ****in rebound


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> What are your (meaning anyone) thoughts about Woods?


Great pick-up at little cost. He's played really well for the Knicks


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

getting fed up with these offensive rebs by ny


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter to Krstic and Krstic slams it

40-34 Nets

Knicks get the shot back in but Collins and Woods go down, someone please get a board!

40-36 Nets.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

sixers up 12


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

offensive board after offensive board


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Setshot Willy J-cool Twin Wit Da Shot Baby


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Collins is the bomb.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Seems Vince is in point guard mode today


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Vaughn gets 2

44-36 Nets.

Mr. Brown takes a TimeOut.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Jaquey!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

15/17 assit/fg ratio beautiful just beautiful UNSELFISH play by da nets


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Rj is basically playing point forward


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Nets steal it

RJ gets fouled on Robinson (3rd)

Damn Robinson *****es so much.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Damn man, I hate our PA announcer. The guy doesn't have enough energy. Imagine if we had Mason the Detroit basketball announcer. It would be


NJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Basketball!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

10 NJ Lead

Q's back seems fine

Rose turnover, stepped out of bounds.

but defensive 3 secss so Crawford to the line but misses the Freebie.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

thats horse ****


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

hell yea rj


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krstic hits it

48-36 Nets

IDK who called the timeout.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

8 points, 5 rebounds for Nenad already.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

This crowd is dead. This can't be the same crowd that rocked the arena hard as hell in game 3 of the playoffs last year. That game the fans were loud as hell.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

alright it's time for vince to shoot


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jizzy said:


> This crowd is dead. This can't be the same crowd that rocked the arena hard as hell in game 3 of the playoffs last year. That game the fans were loud as hell.


 a lot of the knick fans make the trip for the regular season games...and they can't be very happy right now.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

anyone notice that the only time vince reallsy shoots is when kidd is in there


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

sit the big 3 out i wanna see us blow out the knicks without anyone scoring double diggits oh Lord i have to apologize! i thought u wrote the article Simmons wrote!!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Curry misses both FT's

Carter to Krstic again

50-36 Nets

a bit over 2 left.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

oh shut up Vinsane Vince dont need to shoot nothing he dont care about stats!!! one of a few stars in this league who doesnt maybe the only one!!! **** kobe only took 22 shots last night amazing!!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter traveled.

Woods misses

Nets lose it

lol Frye passes to Larry Brown, knicks turnover

Cliffy with a 3

53-38 Nets

Offensive foul on Jalen Rose another turnover


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

cliffy!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I believe Wright will be getting a lot of playing time in this game.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

53-38


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i thought to close out halves your best player was to have the ball


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krstic misses

Kidd fouls

Crawford will inbound with 11.5 

Foul on Carter

Rose will shoot 2


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Let's go Dick!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

were up 15 who cares who has the ball oh yea VC has to score 30 sorry Vinsane!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> I believe Wright will be getting a lot of playing time in this game.


 and Zoran hopefully


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Cliffy misses a 3

M. Rose is in pain, hes down but looks fine.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Halftime*
Nets 53
Knicks 40

13 point halftime lead...I'll take it.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

boy aren't we lucky we are playin the knicks up 13 without givin the ball to vince to shoot for 10 minutes wow let this have been the spurs or someone


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

player of the half!! new jeresy Nets well actually id say New York Knicks!!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

I want Jackie Butler on the Nets!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> boy aren't we lucky we are playin the knicks up 13 without givin the ball to vince to shoot for 10 minutes wow let this have been the spurs or someone


can you please shutup.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

yes i agree vince needs to shoot more on the road!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

TD isn't playin against the raptors anyone know what is wrong


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

AHHHHH, Me can't take it no more

Ta na na. Na na na na an


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> TD isn't playin against the raptors anyone know what is wrong


Flu

Anyone notice that Duncan always misses the game before we play him and then ends up playing against us, I swear that is the 3rd or 4th time that has happened.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> boy aren't we lucky we are playin the knicks up 13 without givin the ball to vince to shoot for 10 minutes wow let this have been the spurs or someone


 That doesn't really make sense.

If the Knicks were doing anything to keep this a close game, Vince would probably be doing more scoring wise. But since thats not the case, he's not trying to score himself.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

i hope td doesnt play on friday im goin to dat game i want da nets to win!


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

Everybody's pissed off at Krstic, but he has 10 points and 5 rebounds.

Highs in both Pts. and Reb.


----------



## amaru (Dec 13, 2005)

antoine wright must play in 2.half,i think...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

amaru said:


> antoine wright must play in 2.half,i think...


 yeah, if things keep going like this, he'll see plenty of time. Zoran too hopefully, it'd be good to see him out tehre.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

nets are leading in the assist category 18-8!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

I'll give Duncan $5 if he don't play Friday due to Flu-Like Symptoms.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

lmao marburys an idiot


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

marbury lookin FRESHH


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> lmao marburys an idiot


 a truer statement has never been said.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Richard "Iceman" Jefferson


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

3rd offensive foul on Curry.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Jason Collins playing well tonight.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

collins!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter to RJ, lays it up: pretty

55-40 Nets

Offensive foul on Curry (3rd)

Carter draws fouls

Collins hits from Carter

57-40 Nets

Crawford bad pass to Krstic, hits

Knicks take timeout.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

59-40 Nets

Knicks are a joke and i'm loving it.

Isiah ruined them more than Layden.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ with 10 poitns and 6 assists. Another solid game for him.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Collins- Great defense on Curry, burying jumpers


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

what a ridiculous shot!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

OMFG VINCE CARTER


omfg


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh my gooness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! VC


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Nets miss Ooop

Knicks miss

and Carter Vinsanity!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

how the f vc do that


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

that was SICKKK 

haha eagle on frye
"stir-fry"

CLASSIC i love these two guys


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

"That would offical qualify as stir frye" Ian and Mark should be full time.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Q draws foul on Collins will shoot 2

1 of 2 

62-43 Nets


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

if the NBA was a game of horse?? where would VC be ranked amongst atheletes??


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

squaleca said:


> if the NBA was a game of horse?? where would VC be ranked amongst atheletes??


 He's gotta be up there. There are probably a few others that CAN do it, but don't do it in the game.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

keep it up nets


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

this just in!! Stern has taking lebron out and put VC in the starting lineup!!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krstic draws foul on Butler

and does it again, will shoot 2

Krstic goes 1 of 2

43-63 Nets

Frye hits, nice shot


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Frye hits again

Nets take TimeOut

63-47 Nets.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Don't mean to rain on this parade but krstic still can't defend.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Lead cut to 16


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Don't mean to rain on this parade but krstic still can't defend.


ll us somethin we don;t know


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

t-o


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

3rd Quarter Watch


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Rj with 7 dimes nice work

RJ with a fadeaway

Frye traveled, not sure about that one

Krstic fouled by Q, will shoot for 2. Come on big man, that could have been And 1


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Put Wright in dammit


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

only 4 fastbreak points for the Nets. Nice to see them getting it done in the half-court


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Rose with the runner wont go

Kidd misses a 3, Krstic rebounds

RJ gets fouled by Butler will shoot 2

Knicks in penalty with 6mins left!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

is vince invisible


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

wat an easy and 1 for carter


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Collins with the block

VC WITH TEH DUNK! AND ONE!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Kidd to VC DUNK AND 1


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

21 point lead by nets

Rose with a 3

RJ cant shoot 3

Frye blocks frye

VC with a dunk and the foul, oh man VC will be in SportsCenter today!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

What a sequence. Collins with the block and VC with the jam and the foul


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Collins with 8 rebounds!


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> 21 point lead by nets
> 
> Rose with a 3
> 
> ...



was it nice?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Crawford misses a 3

Kidd cant hit a 3

Offensive foul on J. Rose


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VC_15 said:


> was it nice?


 yes it was.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hmm I wonder if they get league pass in Ohio


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> was it nice?


Ran past 3 Knicks and as I said this RJ misses the lay up and Vince with the put back! another nice one.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Someon hold VC back


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VC with the put back dunk!! 21 point lead!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

VC! 1 handed follow up jam off the RJ miss

highlight reel for vc all night seems like he would have more than 17 pts


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Someone stop RJ


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

RJ! reverse dunk with authority

75-52 Nets

ownage of the knicks AGAIN


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ with the dunk!! It's like there isn't even another team out there.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Rj Wit Da Reverse Jam Mr. Larry Brown Time Out! 

75-52 Nets Baby!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

And now Rj with a reverse dunk.

75-52 Nets, Knickerbockers take timeout.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

i want antoine wright to go in


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Put in Wright!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

say it with me people: GIVE WRIGHT MINUTES, GIVE WRIGHT MINUTES!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Bobcats cut lead to 2 with 5 min +


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Does Frank even know we have more players on the bench?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

that was a nice move by Frye


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

how much time is left in this game??


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

WOW Larry Brown seems like he wanted to cry.

Frye makes it 

75-54 nets 

RJ with a slam but its waived off, Kidd will shoot 2.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Hold RJ back please


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Off the backboard to RJ! If only they didn't foul Kidd!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

LMFAO 3 on 1 vc jut standing and watching kidd and rj 

kidd off glass rj dunks in sick but that pos had to foul kidd didnt count

f


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

who did carter block


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jizzy said:


> Hold RJ back please


 what?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Knicks miss get own board

2:20 to play

Knicks make it.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> who did carter block


 I don't remember him blocking anyone?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> what?




No, it's just a saying that means stop that man refering to how crazy he is


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I don't remember him blocking anyone?


well he has a block


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wonder what Brown thinks of Frank running up the score.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd sitting down...woudln't be surprised if he's done for the night.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vc another 1 handed dunk

knicks are so pathetic


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Petey said:


> Wonder what Brown thinks of Frank running up the score.
> 
> -Petey


 I'm sure he won't like it, cause he doesn't like anything. Ever.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I didn't know this was the slam dunk contest


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> vc another 1 handed dunk
> 
> knicks are so pathetic


 they're playing like the Mavs of a few years ago, trying to go with no D and all offense...but their offense isn't very good (putting it nicely).


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wrights in!


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

how can u run up the score if the 3rd quarter isnt over this is the nba people 20 points is nothing!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

That's Uncle Cliify for you


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Wrights in!


Great! Who's on the floor with him?


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

Competing in the Dunk on Knicks Contest......

Vincanity and RJ :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

CLIFF FOR 3!!!!

84-62 and the end of three!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

81-60 Nets

Rose makes it

Cliffy with a 3

Rose misses a 3 at the buzzer.

Down 22 going to the 4th to N-E-T-S NJ BEST


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

justasking? said:


> Great! Who's on the floor with him?


 Vince, Cliff, Padgett and Vaughn.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

well we are up 20 but isnt that how much we were up when we played them last time coming into the 4th


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

nets nets nets


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

gotta give the team credit, if it holds up this will be great for going into the game against the spurs on friday


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Rose fouled by VC (4th) 

I say we keep VC in until 8minute mark, put RJ in until the 4minute mark.

When our starting lineup leaves we cant score.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

VC for 3!!!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vc 27 foot 3

87-64


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince for three from a ridiculous distance


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Antoine Wright reminds me of Ray Allen


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Walt Frazier: "The Knicks have to try now to not get embarrased" lol


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Vince, Cliff, Padgett and Vaughn.


Thanks ToddMac! :cheers:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ back in for Vince.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Bobcats are winning against Philly!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Wright takes a quick one and misses? bad shot

VC is taken out, to a nice ovation, RJ is in

24 sec violation on Knicks.

Cliffy cant hit, Padgett rebounds

Vaughn traveled.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

justasking? said:


> Thanks ToddMac! :cheers:


 no problem.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

Come on cats!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

did anyone just here mark jacksons excellent point?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Frye misses, Knicks get own board

Robinson gets fouled, will shoot 2

Wright almost turns it over

Padgett misses


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

i think vc should come back in for a while


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> did anyone just here mark jacksons excellent point?


 whatd he say?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

How Is Kidd Not An All-star


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> How Is Kidd Not An All-star


 david stern better do him justice!!


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

i'm bored.... we won this game no matter what....

sooo don't we need a miracle to win against the Spurs in the next game????????????


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Wright loses it and fouls woods.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vc scored our last points


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> did anyone just here mark jacksons excellent point?


What did he say?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

wHO WILL stern pick? kidd or arenas

arenas 37/7/5 tonight, nasty player himself. i think both should make it

i think ben and big z made it which is a joke, just put 1 center damnit taking up spot


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

put in Zoran


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> put in Zoran


zoran's on frank's **** list lol


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Big Marc jackson is in


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Marc Jackon in for Cliff, Zoran coming in for RJ.


----------



## Farmer77 (Jan 28, 2006)

I never thought I would be so bored with a win.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

G. Arenas 45 Points 7 Dimes 5 Rebs 23-25 FT in 129-124 Win over GS to put Wiz over .500

28/6/4 on the season.

Maybe he deserves last spot over Kidd?

We drafted Brandon Armstrong over him


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

philly is back below .500


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

There is 5 minutes left but vote for the Player of the Game

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=240518


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> philly is back below .500


 who'd they lose too??


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> who'd they lose too??



Blew like 15 point lead vs worst team in NBA; bobcats


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> who'd they lose too??


Bobcats/..........


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

urgh wright cant get a shot cmon man


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

For someone who drafted for his shooting wright needs to work on his jumpshot, its nice to seem him taking shots though as opposed to passing it off.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

i feel bad for larry brown he looks like he gonna cry


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

put starters back in before its down to 10


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

We might blow the lead :raised_ey


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> i feel bad for larry brown he looks like he gonna cry


He should cry, his team sucks.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Well, I blew all my Ucash on the stupid Spurs. Anyone wanna donate some Ucash to help me get my name color changed? I'll put your name in my signature.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Spurs ended our 10 game playoff win streak in 2003 Playoffs/Finals
Spurs ended our 10+ game win streak earlier this season

Now we play them Friday with 12 game home court winning streak.

God, almost certain to happen. Please don't play Tim


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Put The Starters In!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

does wright do anything good?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Now that little ***** Nate Roinson is getting into it with Marc Jackson. I sear that little guy is a clown. I hope he misses all his dunks and gets stuck in the hoop in the slam dunk contest.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Lead down to 13, I don't get why Frank pulled everyone with 6 min to go.

And now a CHARGE on NJ

F'N Idiot


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Get Out Of The Nba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This second unit is awful. When was the last time they scored a basket


----------



## Farmer77 (Jan 28, 2006)

wonka137 said:


> does wright do anything good?


Not too impressive today. 0-4 with 2 missed 3 point attempts.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

trade every bench player except robinson.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Someone please score


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

Farmer77 said:


> Not too impressive today. 0-4 with 2 missed 3 point attempts.


I'm officially worried about Wright


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> trade every bench player except robinson.




Oh my god :eek8:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Oh my god :eek8:


they havnt scored in 5 minutes.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

why did he pull the starters with 6 minutes? he hasnt played the starters in this quarter let alone pull them, but frank is a horrible coach not alot you can do about it --- I think in almost every home game this year the other team has shot more FT's than the nets :|


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

lol y'all some jokes in here...getting on Wright...


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

THIS IS ****ing embarrasing.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

that had to be the most boring quarter ever


----------



## Farmer77 (Jan 28, 2006)

Wright is known for his threes in college. I'm still waiting for his first in the NBA.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

It's an assured win. Why keep in the starters? It's totally unnecessary. Garbage time it is.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Once again peeps, Vote

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=240518


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> THIS IS ****ing embarrasing.


it's a blowout the bench could play the whole 4th quarter/has Z just hit a 3 pointer! that was the last shot of the game


----------



## Farmer77 (Jan 28, 2006)

LOL, guy with knick jersey wearing a garbage bag on head.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Nets Win 

*Final Score: Knicks 83 Nets 96*


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

why keep the starters in? how about for the fans ******* :| do you think the people at the game or us watching it want to see that garbage? at least play them for half the quarter


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Krstic All Star said:


> It's an assured win. Why keep in the starters? It's totally unnecessary. Garbage time it is.


 exactly.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> why keep the starters in? how about for the fans ******* :| do you think the people at the game or us watching it want to see that garbage? at least play them for half the quarter


no the nets had the game in the bag...

Kidd= 20 minutes and they win big? I'LL TAKE THAT!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

wonka137 said:


> why keep the starters in? how about for the fans ******* :| do you think the people at the game or us watching it want to see that garbage? at least play them for half the quarter


 And then when vince or rj or kidd get injured while in there for no reason at all and the seaon is over, I'm sure the fans iwll be happy.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> why keep the starters in? how about for the fans ******* :| do you think the people at the game or us watching it want to see that garbage? at least play them for half the quarter


why in the hell would you risk injury in a blowout???


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> why keep the starters in? how about for the fans ******* :| do you think the people at the game or us watching it want to see that garbage? at least play them for half the quarter


Generally, fans come to see their team win, and to cheer them on. After 3 quarters, there's no reason to keep them in. Why? Running up the score is bush league to begin with. Plus, getting some of the bench players on the court when it doesn't matter is a good way to develop their games - which will help down the line. Wright needs to be on a court to develop, Z needs to remember what it feels like to shoot, and so on. Plus, a lot of fans like to see the end of the bench go in and try out a few things. The place went nuts when Zoran hit his 3 pointer. That's what it's all about.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

On the injury note, I think someone should caution Vince on his dunks. He is really putting himself in harm's way with all his acrobatic moves


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> why in the hell would you risk injury in a blowout???




You wanted the starters in to!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jizzy said:


> You wanted the starters in to!!!


that was in the heat of the game :biggrin:


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

^^^LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

The people that posted saying we should've had the starters in have lost ANY basketball credibility. Imagine JKidd or VC in the game with 5 minutes left durign a blowout THEN THEY GET INJURED... jesus christ. Let's risk our players health so the fans can have fun during the 4th quarter of a meaningless game.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

AND1NBA said:


> ^^^LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!




hahaha priceless


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

AND1NBA said:


> ^^^LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!


"the ship be sinking"


----------

